# Communications Dispatcher II UMass/Dartmouth



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Communications Dispatcher II
Institution:
*University of Massachusetts - Dartmouth*

Location:
Dartmouth, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
05/19/2018

Type:
Full Time

*GENERAL SUMMARY OF POSITION:*

Transmits messages from a radio communications base station; monitors various radio frequencies; operates radio transmitting and receiving equipment; maintains records and logs of messages; searches files to obtain information; coordinates radio communications; and performs related work as required. The basic purpose of this position is to transmit messages over a fixed radio based station system to and from mobile and fixed units in accordance with rules and regulations of the Federal Communications Commission.

*DETAILED STATEMENT OF DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES:*


Transmits messages from a radio communications base station in accordance with the rules and regulations of the Federal Communications Commission.
Monitors various radio frequencies to receive, evaluate and forward information.
Operates radio transmitting and receiving equipment comprising a system of fixed stations and mobile units.
Maintains records and logs of information such as all messages received and transmitted, weather conditions and individuals or authorities to contact in emergency situations.
Searches files to obtain information in response to inquiries.
Coordinates all radio communications including emergency systems, relays messages and instructions to mobile or fixed stations concerned and operates public address systems and paging devices.
Checks operating condition of equipment and reports malfunctions to proper authority.
Observes, through a closed circuit television system, traffic movements and conditions such as accidents, fires and other hazards affecting traffic in tunnels and on highways or other related structures in order to monitor traffic flow.
Monitors and records the operation of pumps, exhaust fans, carbon monoxide detection systems and related components and operates or makes minor manual adjustments to these systems as needed to maintain adequate ventilation in tunnels.
Operates lane control devices, related traffic signals, videotape equipment and/ or public address systems; checks proper operation of lighting, signals and other devices as required in order to improve traffic flow.
Maintains inventory of available snow/ice removal resources by recording assignments of workers and equipment and quantities of materials used. 
Operates teletype equipment to receive and transmit messages.
Oversee and monitor communications activities in order to ensure compliance with governing laws, rules and regulations.
Provide on-the-job training to employees.
Maintain employee records to ensure compliance with agency requirements.
Prepare employee work schedules to insure adequate communications.
Performs other duties as assigned.
*MINIMUM QUALIFICATIONS (REQUIRED):*

Applicants must have at least (A) one year of full-time, or equivalent part-time, experience in the operation of radio receiving and transmitting equipment.

*LICENSE AND/OR CERTIFICATION REQUIREMENTS:*

Must remain up-to-date and in compliance at all times with current Federal Communications Commission rules and regulations pertaining to licensure and/or certification requirements.

*QUALIFICATIONS REQUIRED AT HIRE (List knowledge, skills, abilities)*


Ability to use proper English grammar, punctuation and spelling.
Ability to read, write and comprehend the English language.
Ability to understand, apply and explain the provisions of the laws, rules, regulations, policies, procedures, guidelines, etc. governing assigned unit activities.
Ability to speak clearly and distinctly.
Ability to communicate effectively in oral expression.
Ability to give oral instructions in a precise, understandable manner.
Ability to follow written and oral instructions.
Ability to work accurately with names, numbers, codes and/or symbols.
Ability to gather information through questioning individuals and by examining records and documents.
Ability to assemble items of information in accordance with established procedures.
Ability to maintain accurate records.
Ability to establish and maintain harmonious working relationships with others.
Ability to deal tactfully with others.
Ability to adjust to changing situations to meet emergency or changing program requirements.
Ability to maintain a calm manner, make decisions and act quickly in stressful and emergency situations.
Ability to work independently.
Ability to exercise sound judgment.
Ability to exercise discretion in handling confidential information.
Ability to operate teletype equipment.
Knowledge of the terminology, coding, symbols and standard abbreviations used in radio telecommunications.
Knowledge of the methods of operating fixed radio communications equipment.
Knowledge of the methods of operating mobile radio communications equipment.
Knowledge of the laws, rules and regulations governing radio communications equipment.
Ability to supervise, including planning and assigning work according to the nature of the job to be accomplished, the capabilities of subordinates and available resources; controlling work through periodic review and/or evaluations; determining subordinates' training needs and providing or arranging for such training; motivating subordinates to work effectively; determining the need for disciplinary action and either recommending or initiating disciplinary action.

*REMARKS: *none

*Applicants must be authorized for employment in the U.S. on a full time basis. Employment-based visa sponsorship not available.*

*ADDITIONAL CONSIDERATIONS: *

*POSITION(S): *Communications Dispatcher II

*DIVISION: *Administrative & Fiscal

*DEPARTMENT: *Public Safety

*JOB GRADE: *-13

*NO. OF POSITIONS: *2

*HOURS: *To Be Determined

*STATE FUNDED: *X

*INTERNAL/EXTERNAL: *X

*MINIMUM STARTING SALARY: *$36,785.06

*SUPERVISION RECEIVED: *Receives direct supervision from other employees of higher grade who provide instructions, assign work and review performance through conferences and reports for effectiveness and compliance with procedures and applicable rules and regulations.

*DIRECT REPORTING STAFF: *N/A

*THEIR STAFF: *N/A

*QUALIFICATIONS ACQUIRED ON JOB (List knowledge, skills, abilities)*


Knowledge of the laws, rules, regulations, policies, procedures, guidelines, etc. governing assigned unit activities.
Knowledge of the proper telephone procedures for making and receiving agency calls.
Knowledge of the types and uses of agency forms.
Knowledge of the types and uses of teletype and related equipment in assigned unit.
Skill in operating teletype equipment.
Skill in operating pumps, exhaust fans, carbon monoxide detection systems, video monitors and related components.
Skill in operating lane control devices, traffic signals, videotape equipment and public address systems.
Knowledge of the terminology, coding, symbols and standard abbreviations used in radio communications.
Knowledge of the methods of operating fixed radio communications equipment.
Knowledge of the methods of operating mobile radio communications equipment.
Knowledge of the laws, rules and regulations governing radio communications equipment.
Knowledge of the principles, practices and techniques of supervision.
*SPECIAL INSTRUCTIONS TO APPLICANTS:*

*The University of Massachusetts Dartmouth Department of Public Safety is administering a dispatcher exam for the position of Communications Dispatcher II. The exam results will be used as the first step in establishing eligibility for a Candidate List to fill openings in the department.*

* REGISTRATION DEADLINE: Friday, June 1, 2018*

* WRITTEN EXAM DATE: Saturday, June 9, 2018*

* EXAM TIME: 9:00 AM *

* EXAM LOCATION: UNIVERSITY OF MASSACHUSETTS*

* DARTMOUTH CAMPUS*

* CLAIRE T. CARNEY LIBRARY, ROOM 206*

*NO. DARTMOUTH, MA 02747*

* EXAMINATION FEE: $35.00*

For more information and additional application instructions, please go to:

*Communication Dispatcher Exam - UMass Dartmouth*

To apply please submit online a letter of interest, current resume and the contact information for three professional references.

*The deadline for INTERNAL applicants to apply is May 29, 2018.*

*The deadline for EXTERNAL applicants to apply is June 4, 2018.*

The University of Massachusetts reserves the right to conduct background checks on potential employees.

*Application Information*
Contact:
University of Massachusetts - Dartmouth

Online App. Form:
http://explorejobs.uml.edu/dartmouth/en-us/job/494076?lApplicationSubSourceID=11250


----------

